# Help! (Russian tortoise not eating)



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a Russian tortoises and she hasn't eat in a week. I'm really worried to. I feed her romain, spinach, kale, apples, bananas, oranges, and more but all she'll eat is apples and oranges. 
So if someone could help me with this thank you! 
She's did this before.


----------



## Kori5 (Nov 21, 2015)

Tortoises that hibernate naturally slow down in this time of year. My Hermann is less active and eats less, too. I was told it is normal as they have an instinct to hibernate. Make sure your temperatures are ok, soak him in warm water and don't worry . You really shouldn't feed him apples and orange, is a no no and apple only once a month. He should eat dandelions clover plantain and I believe grass, as a Russiann.


----------



## Kori5 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry I just read it's a girl


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

Kori5 said:


> Tortoises that hibernate naturally slow down in this time of year. My Hermann is less active and eats less, too. I was told it is normal as they have an instinct to hibernate. Make sure your temperatures are ok, soak him in warm water and don't worry . You really shouldn't feed him apples and orange, is a no no and apple only once a month. He should eat dandelions clover plantain and I believe grass, as a Russiann.




Ok thank you. But I don't hibernate her.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

when a russian tortoise stops eating it is usually temperature related or light cycle related. Where are your temperatures please, how long are your lights on for also and the diet could use some work


----------



## Kori5 (Nov 21, 2015)

It doesn't matter, they have inner clocks thst tell them it's hibernation time. Also I read your previous thread and if I recall you said you got her this spring? Maybe she did hibernate previously. Maybe she is just a picky eater and has a apple and orange addiction. You need to change her diet and get some fresh weeds for her . Forget about salads and fruits.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

Kori5 said:


> It doesn't matter, they have inner clocks thst tell them it's hibernation time. Also I read your previous thread and if I recall you said you got her this spring? Maybe she did hibernate previously. Maybe she is just a picky eater and has a apple and orange addiction. You need to change her diet and get some fresh weeds for her . Forget about salads and fruits.




Right now it's winter where I am so what should I get for weeds and can I prevent her from hibernating because I really don't want her to


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> when a russian tortoise stops eating it is usually temperature related or light cycle related. Where are your temperatures please, how long are your lights on for also and the diet could use some work




Temperatures around 75-80
Light cycle 12 hour cycle 

What else should I feed her


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

75 to 80 degrees?is that cool side warm side basking spot or where? a Russian diet should consist of mostly weeds


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> 75 to 80 degrees?is that cool side warm side basking spot or where? a Russian diet should consist of mostly weeds


 
Warm 
And what kind of weeds


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

what is the basking temperature at?


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> what is the basking temperature at?





I don't have one


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

you do not have a temperature for it or you don't have a basking spot.? That's the first thing you need to fix if so.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> you do not have a temperature for it or you don't have a basking spot.? That's the first thing you need to fix if so.





I don't have a basking spot


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

ok your tortoise needs a basking spot around 100 degrees with UVB rays


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> ok your tortoise needs a basking spot around 100 degrees with UVB rays





How soon should I get that


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 21, 2015)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> How soon should I get that



ASAP


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> ASAP


agreed


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> ASAP




Ok I will get it as soon as I can


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

dmmj said:


> 75 to 80 degrees?is that cool side warm side basking spot or where? a Russian diet should consist of mostly weeds


What kind of weeds and stuff should I feed her


----------



## Kori5 (Nov 22, 2015)

Please get it as soon as possible. She is not warm enough, they need the heat to digest food . You can still find dandelions clover and plantain outside. Google the pictures .


----------

